# Who pulls a 2-bottom plow?



## T.P. (May 29, 2014)

What HP tractor are you using to pull them and is it 2wd or 4wd?

I love the bottom plow but a single bottom is very slow. I want to pull a 2-bottom if it's feasible with a 4wd 40 horse.


----------



## Canuck5 (May 29, 2014)

Lots of acres were plowed, with a 2 furrow plow, with this tractor on my Dad's farm http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/9/294-farmall-super-h.html

It was 30hp on the drawbar, but it also weighed 3875 lbs, which gave good traction.  In extremely heavy clay soil, it made her sqwak, but she still pulled.  

How heavy is your tractor?  You shouldn't have a problem.  What kind of soil do you have?  If you have an issue, you might just need to put fluid in your tires, but you should be fine.


----------



## The Longhunter (May 29, 2014)

I pull two bottoms with a 45 HP John Deere, 2 WD.  You have to know how to plow, because if I go too deep, it will stop the tractor.  We have real good, old fashioned, heavy equipment, so it does a good job.


----------



## BowHunter89 (May 29, 2014)

Plenty of two bottoms have been pulled over acres and acres of land with 8Ns and the likes for years. Mostly has to do with weight and having the plow set correctly, an improperly set plow pulls like a stump.


----------



## Milkman (May 29, 2014)

BowHunter89 said:


> Plenty of two bottoms have been pulled over acres and acres of land with 8Ns and the likes for years. Mostly has to do with weight and having the plow set correctly, an improperly set plow pulls like a stump.



This ^^^^   Even a disc plow must be set correctly to throw the sod and pull right.  Experiment with the settings on the tractor and the plow itself.


----------



## T.P. (May 29, 2014)

It's a compact Kubota with the tires filled. I didn't think it'd be any problem but I've read where you need 30 horse per plow, but at the same time I've seen lawn tractors pulling single bottoms.

It pulls a single bottom with ease but like I said at 19" a pass it takes a while......


----------



## T.P. (May 29, 2014)

Its typical Ga clay. Spring its somewhat soft, end of summer it's like plowing concrete.


----------



## Milkman (May 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> It's a compact Kubota with the tires filled. I didn't think it'd be any problem but I've read where you need 30 horse per plow, but at the same time I've seen lawn tractors pulling single bottoms.
> 
> It pulls a single bottom with ease but like I said at 19" a pass it takes a while......



I have pulled a two bottom with my 38 hp Massey.  I got rid of it due to not liking the large flaked soil after plowing. I got a 2 disc plow that works better on soil breakup and is easier to pull than the bottom plow.


----------



## The Longhunter (May 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> It's a compact Kubota with the tires filled. I didn't think it'd be any problem but I've read where you need 30 horse per plow, but at the same time I've seen lawn tractors pulling single bottoms.
> 
> It pulls a single bottom with ease but like I said at 19" a pass it takes a while......



The old timers would tell you 20 HP per point, but like all rule of thumbs, it's a rule of thumb.

I used to have John Deere G that was only rated 20 HP, and it wouldn't even slow down with two bottoms because the tractor weighed 5300 lbs.  It was a plowing fool.

The plows you see lawn tractors pulling aren't the same as an ag plow.


----------



## T.P. (May 29, 2014)

On another note this is the last tractor I will ever buy with the industrial tires, between the light weight of the tractor and the tires, in 2wd it is useless. Lesson learned.


----------



## Forest Grump (May 29, 2014)

A general rule of thumb is that you need 1 HP for each inch of moldboard you are pulling (at least, more is fine). That is assuming you are using Ag tires, and depends on proper adjustment and on soil conditions. When plowing, doing it with just the right soil moisture makes a big difference. Also, an improperly adjusted plow may pull heavy or fight against the tractor. Speed is also important, & plows made today require more HP to pull than old Fords, Masseys or Oliver's.


----------



## devin25gun (May 29, 2014)

I pull a double plow with a 40hp  2wd massey ferguson with water filled tires and with weights added on the tires with ag tires.  Has no problems pulling thru clay in low gear .  Just be careful with roots or big rocks.  Adjust the depth right and run thru it like hot butter. I bent the whole frame last year on the plow after I hooked a big rock.    I recently went to a double disc rollover that works even better and uses less power and does a better job but dosen't bust the clay pan as good just takes more passes but faster ripping the field.  I also like to do all of my plowing a few days after a rain when it soaks in good .  Makes life a whole lot easier.  Then keep up with it with a good set of discs and every year after is easier..


----------



## Canuck5 (May 29, 2014)

Something to consider ...... I don't plow.  There are several reasons I don't plow, one being I don't have one ... two being I have lots of rocks .... three being if I put down 3 tons of lime and get it worked into the top 4" of soil, then if I was to plow 8" deep, I'm putting that lime and organic matter, down into that layer, so really I'd have to start over ..... 4 because plowing can create it's own hard pan and five because plowing too deep can bring up some bad soil and hurt a plot.  

I use a $300 sub-soiler every few years to break up the hard pan and use a set of disc harrows to work the ground up.  Just something to consider as an option.


----------



## Buckfever (May 29, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I have pulled a two bottom with my 38 hp Massey.  I got rid of it due to not liking the large flaked soil after plowing. I got a 2 disc plow that works better on soil breakup and is easier to pull than the bottom plow.



Do you have a picture of the 2 disc plow?


----------



## Forest Grump (May 29, 2014)

Buckfever said:


> Do you have a picture of the 2 disc plow?



Not a pic of his, but pics of some at the following links:

http://www.monroetufline.com/products/discplows-series.htm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Case-2...avy_Equipment_Attachments&hash=item2322a2fc53

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Dearbo...avy_Equipment_Attachments&hash=item27dab829cd


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2014)

Buckfever said:


> Do you have a picture of the 2 disc plow?



 x2   I saw one, (round disc not the bottom plow type) not far from you for sale. Have no idea what he wants for it.

  It'd be similar to the dearborn plow FG posted


----------



## Milkman (May 29, 2014)

Buckfever said:


> Do you have a picture of the 2 disc plow?



Not my plow, it is at the farm,  but it is almost exactly like this one.


----------



## T.P. (May 29, 2014)

What is the third disc?


----------



## Milkman (May 29, 2014)

T.P. said:


> What is the third disc?



It is called the tail wheel.  note that it has a short kind of sharp edge that digs into the freshly plowed ground. That edge cuts into the ground and keeps you straight. If you dont have that wheel it tends to want to walk toward the left instead of plow.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 29, 2014)

crusT, I pull a 16in 2 bottom with a 3610 New Holland in the creek bottoms. Up on the hills, it is a little much for the 3610. I use the 4630 on the upland, and it pulls the 2 bottom plow great.


----------

